# Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole



## Stullen-Andi (1. Mai 2014)

Vor einigen Wochen bin ich mit ein Paar Arbeitskollegen, so wie jedes Jahr, übers Wochenende zum Forellenangeln nach DK gefahren. Am ersten Tag sollte es zum Anholm Fiskesoe gehen.
Im letzten Jahr hatten wir dort ganz gut gefangen und den Teich in guter Erinnerung behalten.

Einziges Manko, der Besitzer...

Laut Aushang darf ab Sonnenaufgang geangelt werden. Wie das nun mal so ist bei den Anglern, waren wir letztes Jahr schon ein paar Minuten eher am Wasser, was gleich zu Anfang zu einer Diskussion mit anschließender Verwarnung vom Besitzer führte...
Den Rest des Tages ist er ununterbrochen am Teich Patrolliert und hat uns genauestens beobachtet. Das war schon sehr nervig!

Da wir ja dieses Mal schon wussten, dass der Chef etwas eigenartig ist, wir Ihm aber noch eine Chance geben wollten, waren wir dieses Mal erst kurz nach Sonnenaufgang dort.

Wir haben 6 Stunden mit 2 Ruten geangelt, wofür wir sage und schreibe 48€ pro Person bezahlt haben. Das ist schon ein stolzer Preis und trübte die Stimmung schon etwas.
Im vergangen Jahr waren die Preise deutlich niedriger!!
Nach kurzer Zeit wurden wir aber mit ein Paar schönen Kampfstarken Fischen belohnt und hatten einen erfolgreichen Tag mit inseksamt 33 Fischen.

Bis dato war alles super...

Am Schlachtplatz angekommen, kam dann wieder der Besitzer,(welcher auch schon wieder den ganzen Tag patrouillierte, das kannten wir ja aber schon) er hatte die ganze Zeit verfolgt das wir ganz gut gefangen hatten und musste seinem Frust darüber jetzt Luft machen...

Es ist eine Frechheit wie wir uns am Teich verhalten hätten, unser Verhalten ist mit den Ethischen Grundsätzen nicht vereinbar, man darf nur so viel Fisch mit nehmen, wie man auch verwerten kann...

Jegliches gegenanreden verschlimmerte die Situation noch. Wir versuchten Ihm zu erklären, dass wir ein Mal in Jahr nach DK fahren und es ja wohl nicht übertrieben ist, wenn man da 10 Fische pro Person mitnimmt.
Des Weiteren haben wir dafür ja auch einen stolzen Preis zahlen müssen. Wie oft fährt man zum Angeln und fängt nichts ?! Da bekommt man dann ja auch sein Geld nicht zurück. Des Weiteren steht noch auf seinen Angelkarten hinten drauf "keine Fangbegrenzung".

Zur Krönung kam dann noch hinzu das er seine Videokamera holte und uns Filmen wollte, er meinte unser Verhalten wäre unter aller Sau...

Wir konnten gar nicht glauben was da gerade passierte, der Tag war wirklich klasse und dann so ein Abschluss...
Da fragt man sich doch echt ob der noch alle Latten am Zaun hat. Alle anderen Angler am Teich haben auch nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt.

Ende vom Lied war das wir ein Leben lang Hausverbot an seinem Angelteich haben... Weil wir zu dritt 33 Fische gefangen haben...Für die wir 144€ da gelassen hatten... Der hat sie doch nicht mehr alle.

Hausverbot am Forellenpuff weil man zu viel fängt, so was hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt...

Ich kann also nur allen zur Vorsicht bei dieser Anlage raten! Da gibt es doch auch noch genügend andere schöne Seen, wo ich mein Geld lieber lasse!


----------



## Stullen-Andi (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Hier noch Die Rückseite der Angelkarte


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Hmm- ein wirklich netter Kollege!|kopfkrat

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir "die Mühe machen", künftig alle zwei Wochen mal die Boardsuche mit den Begriffen ´Anholm´ und ´Fole´ zu füttern um zu gucken, ob jemand eine Fahrt dorthin plant und ihn zu warnen....

Vor solchem Geschäftsgebahren gehört gewarnt.... und solchen Leuten gönne ich eine (ihre) Pleite von ganzem Herzen!|gr:


----------



## aal60 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Normal wird es gern gesehen, wenn man pro Rute und Stunde 1 Forelle entnimmt. --- Dann seid Ihr noch nicht mal
über die rechnerische Gesamtzahl 6Ruten x 6Std. x 1Forelle = 36 Forellen

er hatte eine schlechten Tag und nun schlechte Propaganda.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Naja am "normalen" Gewässer wäre sowas nicht passiert...für 6 Stunden angeln 48 Euro (für das Geld kauf ich mir übrigens z. B. eine JAHRESkarte) und dann noch Verhältnisse wie bei der Stasi. Mal im ernst ist das noch angeln? Da würde ich eher an der Küste angeln, wenn ich schon in DK bin oder halt natürliche Gewässer. DK hat doch viel mehr zu bieten als sowas.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Die ca. 12-15 mal die ich in DK waren hatten wir zwar nie (so richtig) Ärger, aber seitens der Dänischen Seebesitzer wurde gelogen (Gegenüber langjährigen Stammkunden...) und es wurden Absprachen gebrochen. Das konnte man nett noch maximal als "schlechten Stil" bezeichnen.

Passt also durchaus ins Bild, das man dort Ärger bekommt, wenn man mal rechnerisch "im Plus" ist.

Mich wundert nur eins: Die Preise in DK grenzen inzwischen schon an Wegelagerei. Man könnte fast meinen, das die Wikinger wieder auf Raubzug sind. Nur das dieses mal die Opfer in Scharen selber dort hin fahren.

Und das, wo es inzwischen in Deutschland auch eine Menge guter Seen gibt...


----------



## KVP (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Hej,
solltest mal versuchen,deine Kritik hier anzubringen:
http://www.putandtake.info/deutsch/
Vielleicht bringt das ja was.
Zusätzlich kannst Du den Bericht an das/die Turistbüros der umliegenden
Gemeinden schicken.Könnte ihm das eine oder andere Gespräch einbringen!
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Matzinger (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Das Stullen-Andi nie was fängt, kann ich bestätigen, nä Marc?.
Mal im Ernst: Wie of fahren wir alle nach DK, ballern denen die Kronen en masse in den Rachen und fangen nichts, oder nur wenig?! Beschissen werden wir dusseligen Deutschen von fast allen Betreibern, also sorry, aber scheiß auf Etikette. Wenn ich 50 fange, nehme ich auch 50 mit. Bummelig 100 D-Mark einsacken und dann so ein Spruch. Soll mal einer kommen und mich anmachen, dem haue ich ´nen Tunnel ins Gesicht. So, nun steinigt mich, bin hier eh´raus:m


----------



## mathei (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*



D1985 schrieb:


> Naja am "normalen" Gewässer wäre sowas nicht passiert...für 6 Stunden angeln 48 Euro (für das Geld kauf ich mir übrigens z. B. eine JAHRESkarte) und dann noch Verhältnisse wie bei der Stasi. Mal im ernst ist das noch angeln? Da würde ich eher an der Küste angeln, wenn ich schon in DK bin oder halt natürliche Gewässer. DK hat doch viel mehr zu bieten als sowas.


ja auch das ist angeln und macht spass . jeder so wie er es mag.


----------



## Stullen-Andi (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Richtig so Matz!


----------



## Raubi77 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Das Stullen-Andi nie was fängt, kann ich bestätigen, nä Marc?.
> Mal im Ernst: Wie of fahren wir alle nach DK, ballern denen die Kronen en masse in den Rachen und fangen nichts, oder nur wenig?! Beschissen werden wir dusseligen Deutschen von fast allen Betreibern, also sorry, aber scheiß auf Etikette. Wenn ich 50 fange, nehme ich auch 50 mit. Bummelig 100 D-Mark einsacken und dann so ein Spruch. Soll mal einer kommen und mich anmachen, dem haue ich ´nen Tunnel ins Gesicht. So, nun steinigt mich, bin hier eh´raus:m


 
Das ist so ungefähr das Verhalten welches uns Deutschen in den Nachbarländern so einen guten Ruf einbringt. Keiner zwingt Euch nach DK zu fahren, und unendliche viele Kronen in die Gegend zu streuen. Aber nur weil wir denen jede Menge Geld ins Land schleppen, heisst das noch lange nicht dass man sich da aufführen kann wie ein König!! Etikette sollte immer gewahrt bleiben und nicht gleich mit dummdreisten Schlägersprüchen um sich werfen.


----------



## cafabu (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Moinsen,
Angelethik mal weggelassen. 
Es gab einen klaren Vertrag zwischen dem Besitzer und Euch. Ihr habt dahin gehend nichts verbotenes gemacht und an Eurem Fang ist von der Seite her nicht aus zusetzten.

Ich bin früher selber in Dänemark Urlauben auch mal an einigen Put and Take Seen gewesen, mal erfolgreich mal weniger. Als ich allerdings eine Lieferung von Großforellen beobachten durfte (zufällig) hat sich das generell für mich erledigt. Der Transporter nahm den für ihn einfachsten Weg zum Ufer. Ließ daraufhin die Forellen in eine mit Schilf bewachsene Flachzone auf einer Holzrutsche ins Wasser. Die Fische hatten sichtlich Mühe ins tiefere Wasser zu kommen. Einige konnten nur durch Trockensprünge ins Tiefere kommen. Zum krönenden Schluss gab es noch für die Forellen, die es nicht geschafft haben einen ordentlichen Fußtritt, der sie in Wasser beförderte. Der Besitzer war nicht dabei. Als ich ihn später traf zuckte er daraufhin nur mit den Schultern. Vielleicht ein Einzelfall des Fahrers. Aber so etwas wollte ich nie wieder sehen und habe Dänischen Großforellen den Rücken gegehrt.
Carsten


----------



## schuppel (10. August 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Moin Allerseits.
Da ich den Bericht gelesen habe , dachte ich mir , ich soll auch meine Erfahrungen mit diesem Besitzer niederschreiben .Wir fahren schon seit gut 8 Jahren mindestens zu diesem See ,oder besser gesagt gefahren , denn jetzt leider nicht mehr.Unser letzter Besuch fand letztes Jahr statt .Wir sind immer für 2 Tage mit den Zelten dorthin gefahren ,welche wir auf dem Campingplatz aufschlagen dürften, meist mit 2-3 Familien ,also Frau und Kinder sind auch mit .Es war immer alles super gelaufen , noch als die Besitzer Dänen waren , dann der Holländer , bis auf diesen finsteren Typ.Wie immer haben wir uns telefonisch vorher angemeldet und gefragt , ob es mit Zelten in Ordnung ginge ,es hieß , klar ,kein Problem , also halt wie immer , und wir sind guter Dinge losgefahren .Angekommen am Platz , haben wir erst wohl die Frau von dem Typ kennengelernt , sehr nette Frau ,da haben wir mit ihr ein wenig geplaudert und dann angefangen erst die Zelte aufstellen und unser Plätzchen auf dem Campingplatz "gemütlich" zu machen .Da kam auch schon der Typ kurz darauf ,ich glaub der hat nicht mal hallo gesagt , dafür aber schon gleich über etwas gemeckert , haben wir uns erst nichts dabei gedacht , was soll`s , jeder kann sein schlechter Tag haben .Von den Anglern 
an dem Tag sind wir fast die einzigen gewesen , und Campingplatz war auch leer , was uns ein wenig komisch vorkam , denn sonst war der immer gut besucht , und ein paar Wohnwagen standen immer da .Also sind wir immer noch bei guter Laune an den See- angeln .Erst vorsichtshalber probierten wir die uns bekannten Plätze mit den Hechtködern , ja , ich habe mich nicht verschrieben , denn ein paar Überraschungen in Jahren davor haben wir schon gehabt , und beim Holländer gab es für jeden gefangenen Hecht eine Forelle , der wollte den See von den Hechten befreien und die Angler auf diese Weise "belohnt".Also die Maßnahme war nicht umsonst , ein ca. 3 Kilo Hecht war auch gefangen ,da konnten wir ein wenig sicherer sein , dass unsere Japanische Blinker und Wobbler nicht mehr von dieser Hechtdame abgeschnitten werden .Wir haben uns den 2-en See vorgenommen und haben uns da aufgehalten .Die Kinder und die Frauen kamen hin und wieder mal zu uns vom Campingplatz , dass die Kinder neugierig sind und um den See ein paar mal rumlaufen ist verständlich , denke ich , hat ja auch keinen gestört , denn wie gesagt , wir waren praktisch ganz alleine an dem Tag .Dann etwas später kommen unsere Frauen zu uns und es heisst der Idiot hat die Kinder angemacht , weil die angeblich Steine ins Wasser geschmissen haben sollen , an dem erstem See , und daraufhin auch noch die Frauen , die sollen besser ihre Kinder erziehen und auf die aufpassen ,die Kinder sind zwei Mädchen , eine 10,die andere 6 .Erste Reaktion war ,den Typ mal fragen , was er wohl für ein Problem hat , aber der ist verschwunden und an dem Tag hat sich nicht mehr blicken lassen .Die Mädels ausgefragt , haben die tatsächlich irgendetwas ins Wasser geschmissen , ja , haben die , die kleine Steinchen , die am Ufer liegen .OK,dem Besitzer gefällt das nicht , der will es nicht haben , macht das , bitte , nicht mehr .Die Mädchen seit dem haben sich nicht mehr getraut alleine ohne Begleitung vom Campingplatz rauszugehen .Den Besitzer haben wir an dem Tag nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen , es war auch gut so.Morgen früh sind wir wieder am Wasser , der Ärger hat sich ein wenig gelegt ,wir hatten noch ein halber Tag vor uns , um die Mittagszeit mussten wir zurück , und bis dahin wollten wir versuchen noch mit dem Mann zu reden .Doch der blieb erst auf dem grossen Abstand und beobachtete uns aus der Ferne .Frauen mit Kindern sind die Strasse weiter richtung Wald gegangen und haben da ein tollen Platz im Wald gefunden wo die auch praktisch die ganze restliche Zeit bis zum Abfahrt verbracht haben .Was uns angeht , wir haben auch gut Fisch gefangen ,ich glaub 14 St. waren das und ein Hecht ,am Filetierplatz angekommen , haben wir die Fische gesäubert , und da kam schon der Typ ,war auch nicht unbedingt glücklich über unser Fang ,das hat mich aber wirklich kein bißchen gejuckt ,wenn der damit nicht leben kann , braucht er solch ein Geschäft nicht führen .Und dann kam der Hammer , der Schwachkopf fing an unsere Frauen zu beleidigen , die wären schlechte Mütter und können die Kinder nicht erziehen ,und noch irgend so ein wirres Zeug , der ist mir viel zu nah getreten ,kurz gefasst der ist gefluchtet ,ich bin definiv der Falsche für solch ein Blödsinn .Hat sich hinter dem Zaun seines Hauses versteckt und von da aus Beschimpfungen losgelassen , Stinkefinger  gezeigt ,und geschrien , ich hätte auch Lebenslangen Hausverbot bei ihm .Mal ehrlich , wer will zu solch einem Idiot hin ?!Wundert mich , dass der immer noch da ist ,denn ich habe schon von einigen über ihn gehört  , auf Dauer kann so was gar nicht gut gehen .Hoffentlich passiert da bald wieder ein Besitzerwechsel ,zum Guten


----------



## offense80 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*



Raubi77 schrieb:


> Das ist so ungefähr das Verhalten welches uns Deutschen in den Nachbarländern so einen guten Ruf einbringt. Keiner zwingt Euch nach DK zu fahren, und unendliche viele Kronen in die Gegend zu streuen. Aber nur weil wir denen jede Menge Geld ins Land schleppen, heisst das noch lange nicht dass man sich da aufführen kann wie ein König!! Etikette sollte immer gewahrt bleiben und nicht gleich mit dummdreisten Schlägersprüchen um sich werfen.



Die Gedanken sind zum Glück frei oder nicht? 
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Boardies diesen Bericht gelesen, und genau das selbe GEDACHT haben. Nur hat es keiner geschrieben. Ich war auch einer davon. Bin ich jetzt ein Schläger, Verbrecher, Hooligan???


----------



## oldman1263 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Na toll, eigentlich wollte ich ja mit 3 Freunden Anholm im September 2014 eine Besuch abstatten. |gr:
Wir werden uns wohl nochmal besprechen.;+
Falls wir trotzdem dorthinfahren, werde ich im Board ein Feetback 
abgeben.|evil:
P.S. als Per und Alice noch die Pächter waren, wäre so eine Situation undenkbar gewesen.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Ja  was sagt uns das ? Bleibt Zuhause  und  Befischt die Heimischen Gewässer die haben auch Guten bestand .
Und schond  die Nerven 
lg


----------



## AAlfänger (18. September 2014)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Moin,moin
meine Frage ist nun nur, wer zwingt jemanden dorthin zu fahren? Heute im Internet kann man sich über alles informieren.#dIch würde mich doch vorher informieren, was dort wo ich meinen Urlaub verbringen will los ist! Ich organisiere jedes Jahr eine Angeltour mit 5 Mitanglern, aber vorher erkundige ich mich über die Lage vor Ort!#c Dann brauch ich mich hinterher nicht aufregen über die Verhältnisse.
Für den Ärger habe ich Verständniss, aber das gleiche kann einem hier in Deutschland auch passieren, wenn man so die Foren von anderen Seiten durchliest!
MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Frido911 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*

Guten Morgen @ all
Nur zur Info , waren am Wochenende in DK und wollten ein paar schöne Stunden verbringen .
Früh aufgestanden los und dann standen wir vor verschlossener Tür in Anholm / Fole .
Nach telefonischer Aussage vom Besitzer " Nur Stress mit den Anglern " .......... bleibt der See das ganze Jahr geschlossen .
Vielleicht macht er nächstes Jahr wieder auf :q aber ohne uns !!!!
Also macht euch nicht um sonst den Weg .
Petri heil
Christian


----------



## GeorgeB (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hausverbot am Anholm Fiskesø in Fole*



> Nach telefonischer Aussage vom Besitzer " Nur Stress mit den Anglern " .......... bleibt der See das ganze Jahr geschlossen .



Nächstes Jahr wird der See zugeschüttet. Die Fische gehen ihm nämlich auch auf den Sack. :q


----------

